# Lido E



## nufc1 (May 11, 2015)

Not sure if this has been mentioned? New Lido for espresso?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/627851034656837637


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Nope. It's a first. Has an extra bearing (where exactly) to aid stability? Wonder if the burrs are different to Lido 2 & 3.


----------



## nufc1 (May 11, 2015)

Perhaps more aggressive or larger burrs to combat the finer grind without it taking too long?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Bigger burrs, if Lido 4 has them, are going to make grinding even harder.


----------



## orphanespresso (Apr 5, 2013)

We have determined that our Swiss burr is superior in many ways (precision manufacture and easier turning are two) so going forward we are using this burr exclusively in all the Lido variants. Lido E has all aluminum body parts (and of course plastic hoppers) so the weight is about the same as Lido 3 . The precision burr has forced us to add a bearing above the burr to remove the adjustment ring threading from the alignment system (an espresso centric grinder will be operating at an extremely small burr gap so precision becomes criticall all through the machine) . The adjustment system is fine thread pitch so the espresso range ( considerations of machine, bean, atmospheric conditions and phase of the moon made here) is about 1/4 revolution of the adjustment ring..but frankly the is only one set point at any given set of variables, it is just that this one point is a bit easier to find with fine threading and we observe that many people prefer constant dialing in of the espresso grind vs manipulation of dosing and pre infusion for flow control and the fine threading gives more feedback to the user for small setting changes.

As for speed, not the essence for coffee grinding, in our opinion...uniform particle size is more essential than speed....speed is nice but we use hand our hand grinders all day every day and find there is plenty of time for other pursuits.


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Got the lido3 and I did 16g in 16 sec set at one full turn.......I think that's impressive grinding speed by any standard.


----------



## nufc1 (May 11, 2015)

Available on coffeehit now


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Has anyone here bought one of these?

Any thoughts, comparisons, perspectives please?


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

nufc1 said:


> Available on coffeehit now


thankyou ... I have been debating a manual grinder for the last 3 weeks ..... really want the pharos or hg1 but not that those prices .... might have to give this a go ... dedicated single dose espresso grinder .. yay !!!!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'd be interested to know what they're like. It looks like a Lido 2 that's been fitted with espresso burrs.

A great option if you're particularly after a hand grinder. But for £50 more it puts you in Mignon or SJ territory.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Damn ... Ordered one ... I'll post a review and if it's crap I'll throw it repeatedly at you all


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I'd be interested to know what they're like. It looks like a Lido 2 that's been fitted with espresso burrs.
> 
> A great option if you're particularly after a hand grinder. But for £50 more it puts you in Mignon or SJ territory.


Somewhat more sellable to wives/husbands/etc as it can easily hide in a cupboard so you can pretend you didn't spend that much money on a grinder.

Tempted to get one just to experiment and see if it's worthwhile recommending to people when they ask me how to home espresso.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

robashton said:


> Somewhat more sellable to wives/husbands/etc as it can easily hide in a cupboard so you can pretend you didn't spend that much money on a grinder.


Ah, you saw through my reasoning. Glad you are not married to me


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Well it arrived

1) it's bigger than I expected hiding it from the wife will be harder than I thought

2) first grind I used notch 8 and supermarket Lavazza beans ... 14g of beans, very even grind, fair amount of static, barely any clumping, easy to get out the grinder with a lot less retention than the mc4 .... pulled a rather nice looking shot from a europiccola

3) 2nd grind notch 6 ... same as above, a nice resistance from the lever, loads of crema and sweeter shot

4) notch 5 .... harder work on the lever, darker and more intense. still a very even grind .

Takes about 1 min to grind beans at a nice pace, could easily be quicker

Cleaning is easy

Retention is minimal but still there.

On the whole it's easier for single dosing, with less wastage than the mc4. But most importantly, it completes the manual-ness of using a lever having to grind by hand ... I like it, very even grind, very easy to dial in and will easily choke a lever


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

That sounds pretty good - I definitely want to get hold of one now to see if it's worth recommending


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

@orphanespresso what makes this more suited to espresso than your other grinders if the burrset is now universal, please?

Possible I've misunderstood - or I'm being a thicko.


----------



## martinierius (Sep 28, 2014)

I believen the burr set is the same as current Lido 2 and 3 but adjustment thread is finer to be able to finetune your grind better for espresso.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

yes, finer espresso adjustment

and

a better bearing to keep the grind more even when it's grinding finer ... Apparently


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Cheers


----------



## Threeracers (Nov 13, 2015)

Is that finer grind on the E at the expense of the coarser settings of the 2 and 3? Or is it just easier to make smaller adjustments?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

No you can still go coarse enough for other methods, it just takes more turns of the adjustment ring. So it's easier to make fine adjustments, but big coarse adjustments have bigger intervals (not had to have mine coarser than one turn out for drip & French press yet though).


----------



## Threeracers (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks, that's how I thought it worked but good to hear it confirmed.

Mark


----------

